# printer proxy ne répond pas ?



## grandcru (17 Janvier 2010)

bonjour,
 dans ma  liste d'attente d'impression, le  gestionnaire d'impression  n'appariait plus  (le menu est en grisé) les  doc en attente  d'impression, n'apparaissent donc plus , mais cela imprime quand même, cela me dit dans une fenêtre...printer proxy ne répond pas ? j'ai reinstaller mon imprimante hp rien ne change. Merci de m'aider a résoudre ce problème


----------



## tralupa (29 Août 2012)

mais avec une imprimante Canon : le soft qui se lançait et qui me permettait de gérer la liste d'impression ne se lance plus et est remplacé par un logiciel "Printer Proxy" qui ne me permet de rien faire


----------

